# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  مشکل در نصب برنامه

## hamed747

باسلام
من برای ساخت نصب برنامه از Package & Deployment Wizard استفاده میکنم
اما روی همه سیستم ها نصب نمیشه و روی بعضی از سیستم ها و مخصوصا 64 بیتی ها نصب نمیشه و میزنه فایل پیدا نشد
آیا راه کاری هست برای این مشکل؟
از ستاپ فاکتوری هم استفاده کردم اما هنگام نصب ارور نبود فایل ocx میده
باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## m.4.r.m

از Setup Factory استفاده کن من برای تمام پروژه هام از اون استفاده می کنم فایل های OCx رو هم باید براش  import کنی تا تو سیستم هدف خودش نصب کنه . آموزش کاملش تو سایت هست بگرد .

----------

